# Help the San Diego 8...



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Petfinders is listing 8 beautiful pigeons needing rescue from the San Diego South shelter in Bonita....no way to know how long they have. Is there anybody in the area who can spring them? They have posted pics and these are really gorgeous birds....call the shelter if you can help out....(619) 263-7741.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Can you post a link to the pics?

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

This might do: http://www.sddac.com/shelter_list.asp


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I just got a timed out message from the last link. Try this one.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14080554

The birds are located in Bonita, and their description says that they're large breed (maybe Kings?).


----------

